# champagne



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks
starting to plan our 3weeks in france this summer,does any one have any reccomends for good sites or aires in the champagne area and possibly the german french and belgian borders
thanks 
geordie


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

someone must have been


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try this excellent municipal site which is handy for Epernay:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=859

The Aachen stellplatz is excellent too:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=85


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> someone must have been


I've just been planning a route with a stopover around Reims. Aires were pretty thin on the ground and not where we wanted to be.

Caravan Europe 1 book from CC has very little round Reims.

Well worth buying the two books at £12.50 each. Book 1 mainly France and Spain, Book 2 the rest of Europe.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You asked also about the French / German border - Alsace is a super area & there are loads of aires & municipal sites. In Kayserberg there's an aire

Kayserberg aire

and municipal site about 400m away

kayserberg municipal site.


----------



## ricko (Aug 23, 2007)

*Belgian sites*

Just returned from a week travelling through Holland and Belgium.

Blaemarrsan (or something like that) site is on the outskirts of Ghent Belgium, we were just blown away by Ghent which is a breathtaking version of Brugges with huge civic halls and cathedrals/churches. But also intermingled with cobbled bridges over canals and little old taverns.

The site is on their main sporting area but has a bus ride from right outside the gates into ghent centre cost 10 euros return for 2 adults and 2 kids with two spare tickets.

Might be a bit far into Belgium for you but a fantastic city.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2 years ago I used the Municipale at Epernay :: Link ::, which is a 10 minute cycle ride from the caves at Moet et Chandon.

:: Travelblog here ::

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We stopped at the Aire in Mareuil-sur-Ay. Its a lovely little aire with water, electric and waste dump. You park overlooking the Canal Lateral de la Marne (I think). Anyway its a lovely aire and well recommended. Get there early though as there are only 8 placements.

Johnny F


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi geordie01

As my husband has already posted we stayed at:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=859

We visited the Champagne caves at Epernay and did the the tour at Mercier, which has a large car park suitable for motorhomes.

Be careful when you book the tour of the caves, I "accidentally" booked a tour with a tasting of 3 different champagnes at the end!! Obviously my husband was driving so I had to drink his 3 glasses as well!! Needless to say my navigational skills were somewhat impaired as a result :lol: :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We stayed at the aires Behind the church in Epernay in December 2 mins walk from town centre Avenue De Champagne
gps n 49 2 34 e 3 57 38


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi geordie. When we did the champagne area we stayed at the france passion stopovers. www.france-passion.com We love them its a way to meet the french some are trying to learn english. Which is very good and we understand them! Jane trys the same in her best french and a complete waste of time...........still thats the french! They make you welcome and you don't have to buy anything. We were shown around one night and he was really pleased with his sprayer he had just brought 100.000 cant remember if it was £ or euro but when we left in the morning the next farm was spraying with an helicopter. He must have had more vines! Its worth a look. Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> We stopped at the Aire in Mareuil-sur-Ay. Its a lovely little aire with water, electric and waste dump. You park overlooking the Canal Lateral de la Marne (I think). Anyway its a lovely aire and well recommended. Get there early though as there are only 8 placements.
> 
> Johnny F


I'll second that one. Possibly one of the best aires we've ever visited. Take your bikes as it's a great ride to Epernay along the towpath.

Ian


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll second that one. Possibly one of the best aires we've ever visited. Take your bikes as it's a great ride to Epernay along the towpath.

Ian[/quote]
Ill third it ,fantastic aire.we did a week on the champagne trail in sept last year and only stopped on aires .Joinville has a free aire on the canal with free water electric and waste dump and a pretty little village to visit,Reims has an aire in the college grounds again by the canal you have to go to reception to get them to lift the barrier. Lac D'orient between St Dizier and Troyes by the lake is another good aire ,has campsite next door if needed but if you need food or anything get it in Piney as there are no shops about.
Rob


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi we were there last week stoped at Mareuil-sur-Ay was busy nice spot,we liked the smaller champagne houses you get a much better deal and very frendly hope you get better weather than we did


----------

